# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  اگهی استخدام نویسنده

## batisweb.com

باسلام دوستان ما به یک نویسنده ماهر نیاز داریم در مورد فناوری !!!
اگر مایل بودید به سایت ما مراجعه کنید و از طریق فرم تماس با ما مشخصات خودتون رو بنویسید !!
ماهانه حقوقی معادل ( توافقی ) هزار تومان !!! روزی 4 مطلب !!!
www.techtoday.ir

اگر مایل بودید تلفنی صحبت کنید به شماره 09156655525 زنگ بزنید !!!

----------


## Jarvis

یا ابوالفضل !!! 50 هزار تومن ؟؟؟؟!!!! یکم زیاد نیست ؟!!!!
واقعا برای امثال شما متاسفم ...
من به شما ماهی 50 تومن میدم که دیگه از این آگهی ها ندید!!

آخه بنده خدا ... مردم رو چی فرض کردی ؟؟
مگه مردم بیکارن ؟ مگه کار با درآمد بیش از این گیرشون نمیاد ؟ 1 ماه وقتشون رو بزارن واسه تو ... آخرش هم 50 تومن بهش بدی ؟؟
خودت بودی قبول میکردی ؟؟

طرف از 1 ساعت وقتش 100 هزار تومن پول در میاره .. این آقا میخواد *ماهی 50 هزار تومن* حقوق بده ...
برو داداش ... برو به بچه های اینجا توهین نکن .. ناراحت میشنا !!

اینم ببین به دردت میخوره :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%D9%85%D9%86-!!!!!!

----------


## matrix-program

> خه بنده خدا ... مردم رو چی فرض کردی ؟؟


کارگر!!!! واقعا چرا وقتی قیمت میدن سیصد تا !جلوش میذارن ؟ این مبلغ برای یه کارگر زیاده . این جماعت یا خودشون کارگرن یا ما رو کارگر فرض کردند

----------


## qartalonline

خدایش خودت از فناوری چیزی میفهمی؟؟ یا اصلا تعریف فناوری رو میدونی؟؟ خودت تاحالا یه مقاله رو کامل خوندی ؟؟ .... امثال شماها مملکت رو به گند میکشن دیگه .....

----------


## qartalonline

> کارگر!!!! واقعا چرا وقتی قیمت میدن سیصد تا !جلوش میذارن ؟ این مبلغ برای یه کارگر زیاده . این جماعت یا خودشون کارگرن یا ما رو کارگر فرض کردند


به کارگرا توهین نکنین.

دستمز کارگرا خیلی خیلی  بیشتر از اینهاست.

----------


## matrix-program

قصدم توهین نبود میخواستم بگم این درآمد برای ما ها که یه عمر زحمت کشیدیم که برنامه نویسی یاد بگیریم کمه
همین جا از همه معذرت میخوام

----------


## matrix-program

دوستان اون سایتی که صد تومن میداد همین batisweb.com بود 
ای متقلب این قدر بهت هشدار دادیم و گفتیم قیمت درست بده یه سایت دیگه درست کردی این بار با پنجاه تومن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## Rasol_mah

بابا ماشالله ...

خوب گفته بنده خدا ...  که الان نویسنده های سایت های تفریحی ماهانه با 5-6 تا پست در روز 20-30 هزار تومن میگیرند این که گفته بود 3 تا 50 تومن خدایش خوبه 

من خودم سایت تفریحی نویسنده داشتم از 50 تومن تا 500 تومن برای هر پستی ...

این که میشه هر پستی 550 تومن  فکر کنم ... حالا اختصاصی و ترجمه کمتر هست ولی نه این جوری که شما ها میگید

اون کارگر که اون قدر میگیره صبح خروس خون میره بیرون و سر شب میاد خونه ...  میدونید چند ساعت ، 10 ساعت کار میکنه ...
ولی این نویسنده روزی نیم ساعت میخواد وقت بزاره اون هم زیر کولر و هر وقت حال کرد و ماهی 50 بگیر 


قصد توهین به هیچ کسی رو ندارم ولی بعضی وقت ها واقعا قدرت درک و شعور بعضی ها پاینه ... که هر موضوعی رو با هم میسنجند 

برادرم از قدیم گفتن 

*دانه فلفل سیاه و خال مه رویان سیاه، هردو جانسوزند اما این کجا و آن کجا*

----------


## sadaf_

> بابا ماشالله ...
> 
> خوب گفته بنده خدا ...  که الان نویسنده های سایت های تفریحی ماهانه با 5-6 تا پست در روز 20-30 هزار تومن میگیرند این که گفته بود 3 تا 50 تومن خدایش خوبه 
> 
> من خودم سایت تفریحی نویسنده داشتم از 50 تومن تا 500 تومن برای هر پستی ...
> 
> این که میشه هر پستی 550 تومن  فکر کنم ... حالا اختصاصی و ترجمه کمتر هست ولی نه این جوری که شما ها میگید
> 
> اون کارگر که اون قدر میگیره صبح خروس خون میره بیرون و سر شب میاد خونه ...  میدونید چند ساعت ، 10 ساعت کار میکنه ...
> ...


مطمئنی 
*batisweb.com* 
   				 خودت نیستی

----------


## matrix-program

> مطمئنی 
> *batisweb.com* 
>    				 خودت نیستی


همچین بعید هم نیست  :متفکر:  :متفکر: 
یارو اومده یه پست داده و رفته :متفکر:

----------


## sadaf_

> همچین بعید هم نیست 
> یارو اومده یه پست داده و رفته


 حالا غیر از این نوع حرف زدن رو نگاه کنید
کپی هم هستند

----------


## یوسف زالی

> قصد توهین به هیچ کسی رو ندارم ولی بعضی وقت ها واقعا قدرت درک و شعور بعضی ها پاینه


این دقیقا توهینه.
دوست من خطابت نمی کنم چون لایق دوستی نیستی، آقای کپلی! اینجا برنامه می نویسن، تایپ نمی کنن. می دونی انجیر چیه؟ سیب بوده، مالاندن، گردالاندن، توش خاشخاش زدن تازه شده گلابی..
برو عمو جای دیگه بازی کن. یدو باریکلا

----------


## sadaf_

> می دونی انجیر چیه؟ سیب بوده، مالاندن، گردالاندن، توش خاشخاش زدن تازه شده گلابی..


 اینو خوب اومدی :قهقهه:

----------


## Jarvis

> آقای کپلی! اینجا برنامه می نویسن، تایپ نمی کنن. می دونی انجیر چیه؟ سیب بوده، مالاندن، گردالاندن، توش خاشخاش زدن تازه شده گلابی..
> برو عمو جای دیگه بازی کن. یدو باریکلا


  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  ترکیدم از خنده...  :قهقهه:

----------


## matrix-program

:قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
خوب خطاب کردی

----------


## batisweb.com

احمق جون یک نگا به نام کاربریم بنداز
و یک نگاه به همون آگهی قبلی 
هردو از خودمه احمق جون
خاک تو سرت با اون چشای کلاجت

----------


## یوسف زالی

به به ..
عجب بحث زیبایی، از فنی بودنش آدم دلش می خواد بره سایت بزنه رایتر استخدام کنه..
هر کسی با تربیت و اخلاق خودش صحبت می کنه، اشکالی نداره اگر با ادبیات قشنگت خودت رو معرفی می کنی.
مدیر عزیز، قفل پلیز..

----------


## UfnCod3r

میشه یکی اینو توضیح بده :لبخند گشاده!: 



> می دونی انجیر چیه؟ سیب بوده، مالاندن، گردالاندن، توش خاشخاش زدن تازه شده گلابی..


 :متفکر:

----------


## matrix-program

> احمق جون یک نگا به نام کاربریم بنداز
> و یک نگاه به همون آگهی قبلی 
> هردو از خودمه احمق جون
> خاک تو سرت با اون چشای کلاجت


مگه من چی گفتم ؟؟؟؟ گفتم جفتش مال یه نفره!!
اون دفه گفتی 100 ما گفتیم کمه حالا میگی 50 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تو رو خدا به بازار رحم کنید
اینم گفته ی قبلیم



> دوستان اون سایتی که صد تومن میداد همین batisweb.com بود 
> ای متقلب این قدر بهت هشدار دادیم و گفتیم قیمت درست بده یه سایت دیگه درست  کردی این بار با پنجاه تومن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


در ضمن انگار این رفیقمون که گفته بود هکر ها کجایین خوب گفته بود نه؟
این پست توهین آمیز شما به مدیران گزارش شد

----------


## matrix-program

مدیران و دوستان عزیز دلیل ویرایش این پست رو ببینید



> دلیل: بعضی ها خیلی بیشعورند


آقای کرامتی لطفا رسیدگی کنید

----------


## qartalonline

> احمق جون یک نگا به نام کاربریم بنداز
> و یک نگاه به همون آگهی قبلی 
> هردو از خودمه احمق جون
> خاک تو سرت با اون چشای کلاجت


توصیه میشه بیشتر از این شخصیت خود رو به رخ دیگران نکشید.

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
..................................................  ..................................................  ......
جز نقطه هیچ چیز دیگه قابل گفتن نیست برای کسانی که حتی مفهوم فناوری و مهندسی نرم افزار را متوجه نمیشن.
اگه دوست  داشتی بگو تا این دو مفهومو واست کاملا توضیح بدم تا دیگه نیای 50 هزارتومان حقوق بدی.
اخه عزیز من طرف بشینه تو خونش فقط پول یارانشو بگیره که سنگین تره تا بیاد..........

----------


## Rasol_mah

> مطمئنی 
> *batisweb.com* 
>                     خودت نیستی


تو چی فکر میکنی ؟




> حالا غیر از این نوع حرف زدن رو نگاه کنید
> کپی هم هستند


با حرف هاش مشکل داری یا کپی بودنش ؟




> این دقیقا توهینه.
> دوست من خطابت نمی کنم چون لایق دوستی نیستی، آقای کپلی! اینجا برنامه می  نویسن، تایپ نمی کنن. می دونی انجیر چیه؟ سیب بوده، مالاندن، گردالاندن،  توش خاشخاش زدن تازه شده گلابی..
> برو عمو جای دیگه بازی کن. یدو باریکلا


اولا که شما هیچ پستی قبلش نداده بودید چرا به شما بر خورده ؟ 
بعد هم اول تاکید کردم قصدم توهین نیست
بعد هم کپل نیستم لاغر به جون تو ...
من هم شما رو در حد دوستی با خودم نمیدونم ...

آخرش هم این عمو جانش رو از کجا دیدی ؟؟؟؟؟




> جز نقطه هیچ چیز دیگه قابل گفتن نیست برای کسانی که حتی مفهوم فناوری و مهندسی نرم افزار را متوجه نمیشن.
> اگه دوست  داشتی بگو تا این دو مفهومو واست کاملا توضیح بدم تا دیگه نیای 50 هزارتومان حقوق بدی.
> اخه عزیز من طرف بشینه تو خونش فقط پول یارانشو بگیره که سنگین تره تا بیاد..........


خب نقطه ات رو میزاشتی و میرفتی باز چرا میحرفی اگه قابل گفتن نیست پس بقیه اش چیه اگه قابل گفتن هست پس چرا ........................................... ؟

همین که میگم سطح .......... چی بگم آخه

من گفتم یارو اگه 100-50-20 تومن میده برای یه روز کاری کامل یا یه پروژه کامل که پول نمیده
شما برنامه نویسی میکنی کلی زحمت میکشی پولش رو هم میگیری صد برابر این نوش جونت ولی رو اون کلی زحمت و وقت میزاری که اون قدر در بیاری ... 

میشه این دوستانی که این قدر به این 50 تومن گیر دادن که پولی نیست یه روش کسب و کاری به من معرفی کنند بدون هیچ زحمتی جلوی سیستم بشیم و بدون هیچ دانش قبلی و اون هم روزی فوقش نیم ساعت ماهی 100 - 50  هزار تومن بربیارم 

لطفا معرفی کنید ؟؟؟

----------


## matrix-program

> میشه این دوستانی که این قدر به این 50 تومن گیر دادن که  پولی نیست یه روش کسب و کاری به من معرفی کنند بدون هیچ زحمتی جلوی سیستم  بشیم و بدون هیچ دانش قبلی و اون هم روزی فوقش نیم ساعت ماهی 100 - 50   هزار تومن بربیارم


بهر حال اگه میخوای با سیستم کار کنی باید یه دانش قبلی داشته باشیم
فرض کن یه چوپان بشینه مقاله تکنولوژی بخونه
مایکروسافت چیه
ویندوز چیه
html چیه
اصلا سایت چیه :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
آدم اینا رو نفهمه نمیتونه مقاله تکنولوژی بنویسه که

----------


## یوسف زالی

قربونت برم چوپان هایی دیدم بهتر از برگ درخت..




> اولا که شما هیچ پستی قبلش نداده بودید چرا به شما بر خورده ؟ 
> بعد هم اول تاکید کردم قصدم توهین نیست
> بعد هم کپل نیستم لاغر به جون تو ...
> من هم شما رو در حد دوستی با خودم نمیدونم ...
> 
> آخرش هم این عمو جانش رو از کجا دیدی ؟؟؟؟؟


هر کسی بلده فحش بده، اگر می دونستم که تنها آقایون بازدید می کنن، حتما جوابت رو می دادم عمو جون..
یعنی حتما باید قبلش کسی حرفی زده باشه تا بهش بر بخوره؟

اگر شما همون آدم نیستید چرا به شما برخورد؟!

من تاکید کنم که توهین نمی کنم اما بگم فلان فلان شده، یعنی توهین نکردم؟ مثل اینه که بگم "غیبت فلانی نباشه ولی خیلی ..."

خیلی مهمه که بدونی از چه کسانی چی درخواست می کنی. البته امیدوارم در آینده متوجه این امر بشی.
با تشکر - تایپیست هستم یک مسافر - سه ساله پاکم!

کسی نمی خواد این جا رو لاک کنه؟

----------


## batisweb.com

ببخشید آقای باشخصیت و با تواضع
خب شما اول شورشو دراوردی !!!  من یک پست معمولی گذاشتم اگه دوست داری جواب بده اگه دوست نداری ما رو خراب نکن 
یکم فرهنگ جامعه نشینی داشته باش بی فرهنگ
حالا جوابتو به همین میبینم !!!!!

----------


## matrix-program

اگه فرهنگ به اینه خودت هم بی فرهنگی اینجا رو ببین
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...23#post1789323
اگه مردی پاک نکن بقیه هم ببینند مستر باشخصیت

بی شخصیت کسیه که میاد بازار کامپیوتر ایران رو خراب میکنه و میلیون ها نفر رو گرسنه. خداییش انصافه که تو 100 حقوق بدی به یه نفر در ماه و اینجوری به افراد دیگه هم آسیب بزنی

----------


## matrix-program

من دیگه حرفی ندارم چون بر این اعتقادم حرف زدن با اینگونه افراد کاری بیهوده است...

----------


## یوسف زالی

اگر خیلی مشتاقی بگو تا در خصوصی از خجالتت در بیام.
اینجا بنده رو اکثرا می شناسن، شما از 2280 تا پست من چند تا پست بد از من پیدا کن، تا بابتشون عذر خواهی کنم.
واقعا نمی دونم چی فکر می کنی که به خودت اجازه می دی تربیتت رو به رخ ما بکشی و با الفاظی که تو خونه همدیگه رو خطاب می کنید ما رو هم خطاب کنید.
ترجیح می دم همین برات بس باشه، اما اگر واقعا مشتاقی که شسته بشی، می تونی بری تو سایت های خاص این کار تا یک حالی هم جماعتی ببرن.
در این کار موفق باشی. اگر نیاز به آدرسشون داشتی برام پیغام بگذار حتما راهنماییت می کنم.

از دوستان عزیز واقعا عذر می خوام.
دیگه از کوره در رفتم.. :خیلی عصبانی: 
این پست از نظر من مختومه هست.

----------


## Rasol_mah

> بهر حال اگه میخوای با سیستم کار کنی باید یه دانش قبلی داشته باشیم
> فرض کن یه چوپان بشینه مقاله تکنولوژی بخونه
> مایکروسافت چیه
> ویندوز چیه
> html چیه
> اصلا سایت چیه
> آدم اینا رو نفهمه نمیتونه مقاله تکنولوژی بنویسه که


وقتی میگم پشت سسیتم بشیم حداقل اطلاعت رو دارم که پشت سیستم میشینم اگه نه میرفتم همون گوسفند های مثل بعضی افراد رو میچروندم

هنوز منتظر یه نفر بهم یه کار پیشنهاد بده .....

----------


## matrix-program

> من دیگه حرفی ندارم چون بر این اعتقادم حرف زدن با اینگونه افراد کاری بیهوده است...


 .................................................

----------


## UfnCod3r

چرا به چوپان های غیور ایران اسلامی توهین می کنید  :عصبانی: 
نشنیدین می گن
الکی نیستش گوسفند چرانی         هواپیما ک نیست تر تر برانی  :قهقهه: 
ادم مفت روزی 12ساعت کار کنه ولی ماهی 50 هزار تومن کار نکنه  :قهقهه:

----------


## spinelruby

میشه لطفا این بحث ها رو تموم کتید و به جای وقت تلف کردن یه تاپیک حرفه ای بذارید؟  :لبخند:

----------


## یوسف زالی

روبی جان مثل این که مدیر این بخش مدتیه نیست!
اینجا هم شده قهوه خونه ی فروم که کسی میاد و تیکه ای می ندازه.
من هم موافقم.
بهتره عکس العمل نشون ندیم تا این که حساس باشیم.
چراغ اولین تاپیک حرفه ای رو هم خودت روشن کن  :بامزه:

----------


## spinelruby

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...99#post1801199

بیا اینم تاپیک. اینجا رو رها کنید دیگه

----------


## batisweb.com

آقایان و خانمان عزیز مشکل شما با آگهی منن چیه که این جا رو به گند کشیدید ؟
اگر مشکلی داره یا خودتون رو تغییر بدبد یا به من بگید آگهی رو تغییر بدم

----------


## matrix-program

ما آگهی شما رو به گند نکشیدیم شما دارید بازار کار ما رو به گند میکشید
فرض کن من میخوام برم یه جا بعنوان نویسنده استخدام بشم میگم 500 اون میگه چه خبرته techtoday.ir به یه نویسنده 50 تومن میده!
خوب واقعا مبلغ کمی پیشنهاد کردید و بازار کار اونایی که تخصصشون تکنولوژی هست رو خراب کردید.
ما حرفمون اینه که سایت داشتن خرج داره نمیشه با 50 تومن یه نویسنده استخدام کرد
خداییش بد میگم؟

----------


## sadaf_

> آقایان و خانمان عزیز مشکل شما با آگهی منن چیه که این جا رو به گند کشیدید ؟
> اگر مشکلی داره یا خودتون رو تغییر بدبد یا به من بگید آگهی رو تغییر بدم


یعنی با این حرفا می خواید بگید که خودت هیچ مشکلی نداری!!!
یا ما مشکل داریم یا متنت؟؟!!!

----------


## یوسف زالی

شما که مدیر سایتی (مثلا) اول باید روی گفتارت تمرکز کنی و از اصل خودت دور بشی تا بتونی کمی تعامل اجتماعی داشته باشی.

----------


## batisweb.com

عزیزان من که قبلا اصلاح کرده بودم آگهی رو و گفتم که مبلغ توافقی
پس دیگه سر چی قر قر دارید

----------


## matrix-program

سر این
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...75#post1797175
دادا مارو نمیتونی گول بزنی من هرلوک شلمز هستم :قهقهه:

----------


## هادی2020

خداییش توهین از این بالاتر ندیده بودم! توی پروفایل من برگه جرایم درست کردن که هر وقت نگاش میکنم ... 



> ما به یک *نویسنده ماهر* نیاز داریم


*ماهرش* بماند



> احمق جون یک نگا به نام کاربریم بنداز
> و یک نگاه به همون آگهی قبلی 
> هردو از خودمه احمق جون
> خاک تو سرت با اون چشای کلاجت


پول برق را باید داد. 
راستی پول برق "روزی 4 مطلب" چقدر میشه.
یه کاری نکن شونصدتا هکر بریزن سرت از من گفتن
-----------------------------
راستی اینی که گفتن یعنی چه؟



> می دونی انجیر چیه؟ سیب بوده، مالاندن، گردالاندن، توش خاشخاش زدن تازه شده گلابی..


*
راستی
*


> عزیزان من که قبلا اصلاح کرده بودم آگهی رو و گفتم که مبلغ توافقی
> پس دیگه سر چی قر قر دارید


یعنی چقدر؟ حداقل شما چقدر می خواهی بدی؟ اصلا من هنوز نفهمیدم این قضیه تایپیست یعنی چه؟
* توجه توجه
شرکتی معتبر استخدام می کند (دی دین دی دین)
آیا می خواهید یک شبه پولدار شوید. حقوق عالی. پورسانت عالی (ری دی  دی دین)
فقط با تایپ 4 مطلب با ما تماس بگیرید 
ماهیانه 50،001 تومان. با ما تماس بگیرید
0000773-658-1006-999
آدرس: منظومه آشانتاک - همسایه کهکشان فاندوس - غرب راه شیری (راستی غربش کدوم وره؟)
از مدیران سایت به دلایل زیر تمنا دارم چیزی از این مباحث تا به اینجا حذف نشه
از دوستان به خاطر جواباشون و خنده هایی که بر لبم آورده اند بینهایت سپاسگذارم از* *batisweb.com*
*بینهایت ممنونم فقط یه شماره حساب بده که بچه ها دیگه نرن سیرک همینجا ایجاد اشتغال بد نیست*

----------


## یوسف زالی

> می دونی انجیر چیه؟ سیب بوده، مالاندن، گردالاندن، توش خاشخاش زدن تازه شده گلابی..


این نقل قول از منه!
یک جوک قدیمی بود. بازگو شد.
یادمه قبل تر ها که جوون تر بودم حوصله ی بیشتری برای سرو کله زدن با این موجودات داشتم.
اشکالی نداره اگر مودب باشه و از سر نادانی چیزی بگه.
ولش کنید، او یک بیمار است، با او مثل یک بیمار رفتار کنید :)

----------

